# Knicks @ Celtics Game Thread: 11/29/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*
*Date: 11/29/07*
*Time: 8:00PM*
*TV: MSG*​ 

*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Marbury*​ 
*Celtics Projected Starting Lineup: *




































*Perkins/KG/Pierce/Allen/Rondo*​ 
*Knicks:*


> Stephon Marbury came up with 28 points and six assists on Monday in a 113-109 upset of the Utah Jazz, but changed the subject quickly when asked whether it had anything to do with the motivational ploy Knicks coach Isiah Thomas attempted two weeks earlier. "That's over with," he said. With the Knicks set to open a four-game Western Conference swing, Thomas was planning to bench Marbury, who responded by leaving Phoenix.


​

*Celtics:*


> Everyone gets to see Kevin Garnett's effect on the Celtics during the games. But according to one of his teammates, his impact is felt at other times, too. And the impact on the rest of the Celts is significant. "When a guy like Kevin Garnett demands a high level of focus, then the team has no other choice but to follow," said Celtics forward Brian Scalabrine. Asked if he'd ever encountered a player like Garnett, Scalabrine shook his head.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This game is on TNT so we are bound to get whooped.I cant remeber the last time we won a game on national TV.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

our guys should be pretty refreshed when it comes time to play. 2 game win streak and a few days off to let it sink in.

who knows maybe we'll pull an upset. I'll be looking at the odds on vbookie


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> who knows maybe we'll pull an upset. I'll be looking at the odds on vbookie


I think we are going to get spanked. But I really hope your right. It would be the biggest game/win of the season thus far.

Go knicks:clap:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we need jeffries length on ray...steph is too little


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 2:31 left in the 1st, the Knicks are down 20-7, and are shooting a horrid .167 from the field to Boston's .474


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

27-16 Celtics after 1


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow can u say no team chem.?! I dont know why IT always gives them days off from practice after they win a game like he did after the Jazz game. That didnt work last year why would it would this year. This team needs to spend more time then normal on the practice floor.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Less than .250 from the field...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I honestly don't get it. Im sitting here like that team has so much talent...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Looks like they're starting to gel........*

hahahahahahah......


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

damn


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Ok.......*

Does anyone still think this team is going ANYWHERE? This has to be blown up, IT has to go. Not even a nucleus to work with.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^Can Isiah really afford to do that? It's not like he didnt blow a former team up to form the one you have now


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*ummm...read it again*

I said IT has to go. IT=Isiah Thomas


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ahhh- i got cha. my fault


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol. Told you guys not to be fooled by the 2 game win streak. I would have bet the ranch that this exact type of game was going to happen.

They are not a TEAM, just a bunch of players with majors flaws in their games.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No pride*

Most heartless team I've ever seen. The starters need to get back in there and clean up this mess THEY made. The can't, of course, but they should have to play it out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pathetic effort by New York. Wow.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

LMAO @ the celtics almost using there whole bench by the third quater


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If I am Dolan I fire Thomas tonight after the game. But then again Im not Dolan, and I doubt he is that smart.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

this is pitiful.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dolan routinely uses his head as a suppository


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hm, not routinely - continuously


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This game was an L when they put our *** against them on the schedule, no suprise here. Isiah should let some of the young guns get the balk of the minutes for the rest of the game and see what they got. The starters have no pride and are heartless "overpaid" individuals.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Let herb take over the team please. Ive always said they respect him and will play for him. And get a GM in here with a clue.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Wrong, Kitty*

It was an L when this team refused to play hard and show heart. There is enough here to at least compete.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Let herb take over the team please. Ive always said they respect him and will play for him. And get a GM in here with a clue.


:clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Wrong again Dog*



alphaorange said:


> It was an L when this team refused to play hard and show heart. There is enough here to at least compete.


They haven't showed any heart all season so what makes you think they were going to do it against Boston? Common sense alone would tell you this was an L before the game even started.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'm not wrong...*

Where did I say they EVER showed heart? This year or last. The opponent is irrelevant. Effort, pride, and selflessness is relevant.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

David Stern has to get involved in this --- this is one of the big money markets. He cannot allow this to happen to the League.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree....*

Very much like the NY Giants in the 80's. Rozelle helped bring Parcells to NY. Difference is that the Giants just had poor management, not bad owners.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont think Zeke gets fired before tomorrow night's game. Another loss tomorrow could do it though


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

100-*59*!?! Even for Isiah this is atrocious


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Under .300 as a team, not a single player in double figure anything... ugh


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

somebody up the box score

marbury 4 points lol

get out of here man......


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>3-12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zach Randolph, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Fred Jones, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*23-76*</TD><TD>*2-10*</TD><TD>*11-17*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*59*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*30.3%*</TD><TD>*20.0%*</TD><TD>*64.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (16)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #006532; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>BOSTON CELTICS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Garnett, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, C</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ray Allen, SG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>8-14</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rajon Rondo, G</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Glen Davis, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, FC</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>James Posey, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie House, SG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gabe Pruitt, G</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Leon Powe, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Scot Pollard, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-79*</TD><TD>*12-22*</TD><TD>*18-25*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*51*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*104*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.8%*</TD><TD>*54.5%*</TD><TD>*72.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 9 (13)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> somebody up the box score
> 
> marbury 4 points lol
> 
> get out of here man......


Isn't that some **** Chose? :lol:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So the Nate Robinson heave at the buzzer averted the lowest point total in history AND probably the only game in history where a team had no one in double figure points. There's something to cheer about.

Stern needs to step in and fix this because the NBA's biggest market team is being run by a bunch of numb*** retards.

Edit: No cursing!
UssKittyHawk


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I hear that Amnesty International is considering filing a complaint against the Celtics over the game. :bsmile:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I hear that Amnesty International is considering filimg a complaint against the Celtics over the game. :bsmile:


I hear Osama's new target is corny and repetitious comedians. :bsmile:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes and I predicted before the game that we would NOT lose by 40 points, I was wrong. Embarrassing, pathetic, I would say more but fortunately I am also a celts fan


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I hear Osama's new target is corny and repetitious comedians. :bsmile:


In your dreams. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Honestly, I predicted the end of the game to be 48-100. They exceeded my expectations, I mean, was it a suprise to ANYONE what the outcome would be after the first quarter? Why the hell didn't Mardy get any playing time? What the hell, why did ALL FOURTEEN PLAYERS get time except Collins? Honestly, Zeke needs to insert Collins in the game and have him run the team, instead of inserting him and have Jamal handle the ball or something. Seriously, the boy has got game, let him run the team dammit!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^ i have news for you


mardy is a bum


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> ^ i have news for you
> 
> 
> mardy is a bum


I'm sure he'd destroy you in a game of 1-on-1. Don't be calling someone a bum knowing bloody well he'd destroy you on the floor.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I'm sure he'd destroy you in a game of 1-on-1. Don't be calling someone a bum knowing bloody well he'd destroy you on the floor.



oh snap the 2 members of the mardy collins fan club are out to get me now....

:lol:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I'm sure he'd destroy you in a game of 1-on-1. Don't be calling someone a bum knowing bloody well he'd destroy you on the floor.


Can't call Jerome James a bum?


----------

